# Canon Officially Discontinues the EOS-1v Film Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2018)

```
<p>Canon Japan has officially ended the sale of their last film camera, the EOS-1v.</p>
<p><strong>From <a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/e-support/products/eos/180530eos1v-end.html">Canon Japan</a></strong> (Google Translated):</p>
<blockquote><p>Thank you very much for your continued patronage of Canon products.</p>
<p>By the way, we are finally decided to end sales for the film single lens reflex camera “EOS – 1v”.</p>
<p>We will also take repair measures until October 31, 2025, even after the repair correspondence period of our company’s repair service contract for the purpose of improving service and support for customers who use this product.</p></blockquote>
<p>This comes on the heals of Leica cancelling the M7, though they’re continuing to make the beautiful M-P for the moment.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## takesome1 (May 30, 2018)

I think something is lost in the translation. 

*Notice concerning sales end of film single lens reflex camera "EOS-1v" and extension of repair correspondence period*

It appears this announcement is for an extension of the repair period.

When B&H stopped selling the camera new and listed it as discontinued a few years ago, Canon USA said it would be serviced until 2017.

I always thought I wanted one and have watched them over the years, I have not seen a new one in several years.


----------



## tmroper (May 30, 2018)

Hard to compete against the used market I suppose. I picked up a 1N last year on Ebay for $75, just because I can use my current EOS lenses, and it was so cheap (never owned a film autofocus camera before, and I'm not the best at manual focus). But I basically fell in love with it, mostly for its balance of simplicity and usability. For me, the horizontal arrangement of five focus points is perfect, and I sometimes wish the DSLRs were pared down a little without all the clutter. With a joystick and all cross-type focus points, five in a row would be all I'd ever need--you can focus and recompose very easily in both horizontal and vertical orientation. But I realize that's not to be...


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2018)

I've got one that only had 36 rolls of film through it, the shutter has died and I can't get a new one fitted by Canon.


----------



## takesome1 (May 30, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I've got one that only had 36 rolls of film through it, the shutter has died and I can't get a new one fitted by Canon.



_After the repair correspondence period of our company repair service contract (October 31, 2020), we may refuse the repair due to parts inventory situation._

It isn't October 31, 2020. Maybe we do not know what a "repair correspondence" actually is. Maybe it just means they will email (correspond with) you about your repair and tell you that it will not be done.


----------



## fullstop (May 31, 2018)

so what. another step towards end of mirrorslapping in photography. Nothing important, just normal evolution of technology and some inertia and delays until the old stuff finally succumbs to newer, better. 

2021 may also well be the year for Canon to end DSLR production, except maybe for a 1D Mk. III which may possibly be servicable until October 2031. Provided there are spare parts available.


----------



## sanj (May 31, 2018)

I like "By the way..."


----------



## pwp (May 31, 2018)

I'm amazed to hear they've been a stocked item for this long! I wouldn't be surprised if the current stock was manufactured years ago in a final large run, and this announcement coincides with the inventory finally running close to empty. 

My last film camera was an EOS 1n, the forerunner to the 1V. It was sold as soon as the flawed but groundbreaking original 1Ds shipped. Time flies...

-pw


----------



## afolickman (May 31, 2018)

I owned one of these from 1998 until the first 5D came out in 2005. I grew up shooting film and couldn't get myself to buy an APS-C camera so I waited until the first full frame Canon DSLR became available. The 1V was a really nice camera for me, sad to see it go. :-\


----------



## pwp (May 31, 2018)

afolickman said:


> I owned one of these from 1998 until the first 5D came out in 2005. I grew up shooting film and couldn't get myself to buy an APS-C camera so _I waited until the first full frame Canon DSLR became available._  The 1V was a really nice camera for me, sad to see it go. :-\


The FF 1Ds launched nearly 3 years earlier in 2002. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS-1Ds
I also had a 5D Classic. It was a revelation at the time.

-pw


----------



## fullstop (May 31, 2018)

pwp said:


> I'm amazed to hear they've been a stocked item for this long! I wouldn't be surprised if the current stock was manufactured years ago in a final large run, and this announcement coincides with the inventory finally running close to empty.



correct. Production for EOS-1v ended already in 2010. Can't find the source text / link right now, but it was legit information.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 1, 2018)

*Canon shutters 80-year history of film cameras*

http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0004478492


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 1, 2018)

fullstop said:


> so what. another step towards end of mirrorslapping in photography. Nothing important, just normal evolution of technology and some inertia and delays until the old stuff finally succumbs to newer, better.
> 
> 2021 may also well be the year for Canon to end DSLR production, except maybe for a 1D Mk. III which may possibly be servicable until October 2031. Provided there are spare parts available.



Identity confirmed.


----------



## OC87Photo (Jun 8, 2018)

fullstop said:


> so what. another step towards end of mirrorslapping in photography. Nothing important, just normal evolution of technology and some inertia and delays until the old stuff finally succumbs to newer, better.
> 
> 2021 may also well be the year for Canon to end DSLR production, except maybe for a 1D Mk. III which may possibly be servicable until October 2031. Provided there are spare parts available.



Really? I for one still shoot film, and am not alone. And there are many of us. In fact, the dark room by where I live is often so crowded I have to wait. 

Maybe you would take better pictures if you stopped trying to get the latest and "greatest" gadgets. I find it hard to believe you have a very immersive experience looking at a mini TV screen in your viewfinder. 

Stop being a lemming to the marketing hype and smell the roses.


----------



## Talys (Jun 8, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> fullstop said:
> 
> 
> > so what. another step towards end of mirrorslapping in photography. Nothing important, just normal evolution of technology and some inertia and delays until the old stuff finally succumbs to newer, better.
> ...



lol, no kidding, right?



OC87Photo said:


> fullstop said:
> 
> 
> > so what. another step towards end of mirrorslapping in photography. Nothing important, just normal evolution of technology and some inertia and delays until the old stuff finally succumbs to newer, better.
> ...



Though I have disassembled my darkroom, I still have my enlarger, safelights, developing trays, and lots and lots of ilford paper 

There are times when I really miss film. It was a very happy time for photography as a hobby for me. I still remember when I loved photography so much as a teenager (and didn't want to wait for the high school darkroom) that I put all my clothes onto book cases and shelves in my room so that I could convert my walk-in closet into a darkroom, sealed from light with duct taped, tripled-up garbage bags.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 9, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I've got one that only had 36 rolls of film through it, the shutter has died and I can't get a new one fitted by Canon.



Won't a stopwatch and lens cap do? 

Had no idea these could be bought.


----------



## OC87Photo (Jun 9, 2018)

Talys said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > fullstop said:
> ...



Talys that's awesome that you have that, though. Are you in the Southern California area by chance? If so, in Irvine the city has a subsidized dark room that's open half the week. The whole day only costs you like 12 dollars and includes all the chemistry and equipment, and the full-time staff are knowledgeable and nice. I just recently started going there to re-learn the analog side of things. 

How do you like the 1Dx series? I actually only have Nikon equipment, but admire both sides of the fence (hence me checking Canon rumors too). 

When the other guy said "identify confirmed" about the mirrorless fanatic, what did they mean? I hate to get huffy, but it's sad to see this art get driven into the ground by people who are more into the latest technology than taking pictures. I have no issue with the latest technology, but when astro-turf marketing tries to take away the things I need like a true optical viewfinder, it's pretty annoying. People should see how amazingly a pinhole camera made of cardboard performs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi OC87. 
First off welcome to the forum. 
Identity confirmed refers to a previous poster who either left or was evicted (did he jump or was he pushed?) who apparently wants to come back and work towards annoying everyone again! :

Cheers, Graham. 



OC87Photo said:


> When the other guy said "identify confirmed" about the mirrorless fanatic, what did they mean?


----------



## OC87Photo (Jun 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi OC87.
> First off welcome to the forum.
> Identity confirmed refers to a previous poster who either left or was evicted (did he jump or was he pushed?) who apparently wants to come back and work towards annoying everyone again! :
> 
> ...



Valvebounce

Thanks, Graham! Yeah, I don't have an issue with mirrorless itself or any other technology, however. But when people get smug enough to try to prosthelytize some new-fangled thing in an effort to try to destroy something I enjoy, I'll take the time to create a user account in order to respond. 

Anyways, would you know where I could buy a new / unused EOS 1V since it still sounds like Canon has them? I don't see them on their website. I wonder if calling them is the best thing. 

David


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi David. 
No idea about the availability of a new EOS 1V, I went digital with the advent of the 300D which ousted my 1000FN, one of the driving forces besides the cost of developing films was that the batteries for the 1000FN were so expensive and short lived, about 2 or 3 films vs a rechargeable in the 300D. 

Cheers, Graham. 



OC87Photo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi OC87.
> ...


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2018)

I had this camera Very nice. May it rest in peace


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 21, 2018)

RGF said:


> I had this camera Very nice. May it rest in peace



I still have mine, (I was a Nikon film shooter) in the good old days, but since I switched to Canon with the first 5D to replace my crappy Nikon D200, I couldn't resit buying a 1V. I got it like new (4 rolls on the counter) for about 250€ and I won't let it rest in peace. 

I use digital for work, but for my personal / hobby use, it's mainly about film. Most of my personal work is about 4x5 with 2 Linhof cameras, but I use also a Contax ST, a Leica R7, and an Olympus OM4Ti. They are all very fun to use, each with their own style. 

I use the manual cameras for BW and color print film mostly, but my heart beats for chrome film. This is where the EOS 1V really shines, since it allows more keepers thanks to AF and more advanced light metering. Plus I use also my Leica / Contax / Olympus lenses with it. Considering the insane price of slide film + E6 processing, that's worth something.

Photography is not always about having the sharpest image, it's a lot about the fun to use the toys and the "feel" of the final image. In these areas film has still plenty to deliver.


----------

